# Federgabel Lockout nachrüsten



## e.erkan (21. April 2010)

Halllo erstmal 
über mich: bin ein neuling hier 
habe mir letzte woche ein neues Fahrrad gekauft: Bulls Sharptail II 2010 hatte leider :-( nur 350 zur verfügung

Habe 2 Fragen dazu:
1: Wenn ich ca.30min fahre tut mir der hintern so weh das ich nicht mehr auf dem sattel (Hart) sitzen kann liegt das am sattel oder muss sich mein hintern erst mal wieder dran gewöhnen?

2:Meine Gabel Suntour XCT-V2 80mm hat keine Lokout funktion wollte fragen ob man das nachrüsten kann in der bestehenden Gabel (sozusagen ein Lockout kit) oder sowas änliches


----------



## snoopz (22. April 2010)

Erstmal: Das wäre in Tech Talk oder noch besser Federung besser auf gehoben gewesen...



e.erkan schrieb:


> 1: Wenn ich ca.30min fahre tut mir der hintern so weh das ich nicht mehr auf dem sattel (Hart) sitzen kann liegt das am sattel oder muss sich mein hintern erst mal wieder dran gewöhnen?



Es könnte sein, daß Dir der Sattel nicht passt. Das hat aber nichts mit der Härte zu tun. Ich fahre sehr gern ziemlich harte Sättel, nur ist es dann noch wichtiger, daß sie gut passen. Und natürlich muß sich der Hintern auch dran gewöhen. Wenn Du sonst kein Fahrrad oder nur ein Stadtrad mit dickem Gelsattel fährst, kann das ein paar Touren dauern. Tip: Radhosen mit Polster und evtl. Sitzcreme, wenn Du Probleme damit hast, daß Dein Hintern wund wird.




> 2:Meine Gabel Suntour XCT-V2 80mm hat keine Lokout funktion wollte fragen ob man das nachrüsten kann in der bestehenden Gabel (sozusagen ein Lockout kit) oder sowas änliches



Selbst wenn es das gibt - ich denke, das wäre teurer als das ganze Rad. Lockout oder nicht ist halt (zumindest bei den AM/Enduro-Kisten) oft der Unterschied zwischen den "preiswerten" und den "edlen" Gabeln, und da kommen schnell ein paar hundert Unterschied zusammen.

Andere Frage: Wofür brauchst Du den Lockout? Wenn die Gabel zum normalen Fahren zu weich ist, solltest Du die Federn austauschen (lassen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubyly (22. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Wenn Du sonst kein Fahrrad oder nur ein Stadtrad mit dickem Gelsattel fährst, kann das ein paar Touren dauern. Tip: Radhosen mit Polster und evtl. *Sitzcreme*, wenn Du Probleme damit hast, daß Dein Hintern wund wird.



Was ist denn diese Sitzcreme? Hab ich noch nichts von gehört. Gibt es die in der Apotheke oder im Radgeschäft? Sorry für die blöden Fragen.


----------



## snoopz (22. April 2010)

Es gibt edle von Assos etc. (Radladen), Du kannst aber auch einfach Melkfett/Vaseline aus der Drogerie nehmen. Einfach den Popo gut einschmieren, wo Du auf dem Sattel sitzt, und gut ist.


----------



## Cubyly (22. April 2010)

Vielen Dank. Kannte ich noch nicht, den Trick (als Anfänger eben ). Mir tut nämlich nach der ersten längeren Tour auch der Po so weh, vielleicht versuche ich das mal.


----------



## topdog1811 (23. April 2010)

moin moin also ich hatte auch probleme mit dem sitzen und habe mitr dann ne hose mit einlage gekauft ,und ichmuss sagen ich habe das nie bereut.
nur schade das ich das vorher nie gemacht habe, das sind echt welten


----------



## k.xilef (28. April 2010)

vergiss das mit dem nachrüsten. das lohnt in der preisklasse auf gar keinen fall. ich hab mir selbst kürzlich ein günstiges hardtail mit ner suntour xcr geholt. zwar mit lockout, aber leider ohne remote-lockout, muss also immer direkt zur gabel runtergreifen, was manchmal schon nervt. umrüstung auf remote würde aber alleine über 100,- euro an ersatzteilkosten verursachen, weil die ganze dämpferkartusche getauscht werden muss und nicht nur der bedienhebel. das ist fast so viel wie die remote-LO-gabel komplett kosten würde. also lebe ich fürs erste damit.
die xcr mit lockout, aber ohne remote, so wie ich sie an meinem rad habe, bekommst du hingegen schon für deutlich unter 100,- euro (und es gibt sicher auch auch gabeln anderer hersteller in dieser preisklasse, die auch nicht schlechter sind). deshalb mein tipp: spar auf so ein teil oder lass es dir zum geburtstag, spätestens zu weihnachten schenken. bis dahin hast du dann schon einiges an erfahrung mit deinem neuen bike dazugewonnen und wirst die verbesserung umso mehr zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## MKBSMB (28. April 2010)

vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tipp bzgl. deines Popo-Problems(das klingt vielleicht..=)) : 
in Steigungen bietet es sich an mal in den Wiegetritt(raus aus dem Sattel, dickeren Gang rein und im Stehen treten). So kann das platt gesessenen Gewebe durchbluten und auch eventuelle Falten in der Hose können sich mal glätten oder umsortieren. Vielleicht kannst du auch drauf achten welche Unterwäsche du zum Radeln anziehst. Solche die schnell Falten wirft ist da erfahrungsgemäß sehr ungünstig, wie du dir vorstellen kannst... Solltest du mit einer gepolsterten Rad hose fahren kannst du Unterwäsche eigentlich ganz weglassen, das ist am angenehmsten.
Noch von fahrtechnischer Seite kannst du drauf achten, dass du wenn du über Wurzelwerk oder andere Unebenheiten fährst aus dem Sattel gehst. So kannst du die Unebenheiten mit zusätzlichem Abfedern in Knie und Ellenbogen ausgleichen und sie kommen nicht so hart am Hintern an und schneller wirst du auch noch..=)

viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!


----------

